# How do you keep your probes alive and accurate



## cgreentx (May 14, 2007)

I'm having mixed results with Maverick and Polder probes.  I'm going out of my way to keep them out of water, but it seems that the smoker kills them way faster than my oven ever did.  They seem to start out fine but after a smoke or two i just can't trust them anymore.  Does anyone have any insight on this?  

Chris Green


----------



## oillogger (May 14, 2007)

I wipe mine down only with a damp cloth and they never get exposed to more than 350F.  So far my two Maverick ET-7 probes have made it thru about 10 smokes and they are still working correctly.


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

One of mine got weird in the winter cold and never did work right again.


----------



## squeezy (May 15, 2007)

I've done4 or 5 with mine so far, and no probs. Hasn't been above 270Âº though.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 15, 2007)

I have four of the Taylor thermometers and have used them about 20 times each. I always wash them thoroughly (not submersed) and have never exposed them to more than 350*. Also, I am very careful to not allow the probes to come in contact with grids or any other hot surface.  So far they just keep on working.


----------



## wvsmokeman (May 15, 2007)

I have the cheapo Sunbeams from wal-mart. I wash the probes off with a hot soapy dish cloth after each use, rinse and dry them and keep them in a large zip lock bag. They have never been in temps over 300 degrees. I bought the first one last summer, probably have used it 20-25 times in the smoker, grill and oven and it's still working fine.


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 16, 2007)

Got a cheap Acu>Rite for around $15 last Oct.  Been used maybe 20 -25 times.  Still working like a champ.  Hot water wipe down after each use is all it needs.


----------



## cgreentx (May 21, 2007)

My luck varies it seems.  I've got a few that have lasted in the dozens, and others that seem to die after 1-2.  I took some Polders back a few times when they died right away or didn't even work properly out of the box, but these are all dying after the return period.  Oh well.  I guess it will just be a cost of the hobby.

Chris Green


----------



## mrgrumpy (May 21, 2007)

I wrap the cables with foil before I put them in the smoker.  That protects the cables, and makes clean up easier.  I just use a scrubby on the probes and wipe off.

I have several different ones, including a Maverick ET-73.

Bill


----------



## foozer (May 21, 2007)

How do you keep the smoker probe from touching the grids? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Foozer
"Third probe on the left"


----------



## squeezy (May 21, 2007)

If you don't have the rack clip that comes with most thermometers, you can sacrifice a potato to hold it away from any metal surfaces ... actually, you can eat the potato after if you want ....


----------



## deejaydebi (May 22, 2007)

Paper clips work too


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jun 6, 2007)

Foozer;48085 said:
			
		

> How do you keep the smoker probe from touching the grids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kansas city boy (Jun 6, 2007)

I found a $20 job at target that is one of those remote thermometers that I can take in the house with me and even up or down stairs. I read some mixed reviews on line, but I've used it probably 15 - 20 times and seems to be working ok. I've just washed with wet dish rag and thoroughly dried.


----------



## q3131a (Jul 26, 2007)

Anyone have a link to buy extra probes? I use them for regular cooking so they get exposed to 425* every week.

I have burned out quite a few.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 26, 2007)

I tend to agree with most in the fact that the probe should not be exposed to high temps for a prolonged period of time, although I have used it in the oven at 350* for 1 1/2 hrs. at least 6 times. I have a Polder that's been in use for 3 years now and it still reads and works as it was made to. Be very careful about the probe touching metal when it is connected to the main processing unit, this can fry it! And as to the wire cable where it attaches to the probe, do not let it get wet. It will quicky begin to corrode internally.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 26, 2007)

Foozer;48085 said:
			
		

> How do you keep the smoker probe from touching the grids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## squeezy (Jul 31, 2007)

I am curious ... what are you cooking that requires 425Âº and needs an intrenal temp reading every week?


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jul 31, 2007)

*I was hoping someone would have had an answer for you by now. I need to replace one my self. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## smokewatcher (Jul 31, 2007)

I wrapped the probe cords in shrink-wrap to help protect them.  Kinda thinking now....looks like I need to do it again because the heat has taken its toll.


----------



## ihsfab (Aug 1, 2007)

I just found this web site they have replacement probes for the small Polder temp and timer http://www.thermoworks.com/products/...emp_timer.html

They also have other temp stuff too.
Here is another company that I have used in the past http://www.omega.com/toc_asp/section...ok=temperature  They are really good to work with.


----------

